# Stuttgart - welcome in private homes?



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

A few years ago we were on a guided tour of the Mercedes factory in Stuttgart and the guide was telling us about a tradition in the area where each year at that time, September, locals would welcome strangers into their homes for some food and wine and maybe entertainment or just a chat. They would show they were providing hospitality by hanging a broom over their door.

Since then I have looked on the internet and tried to end out about this tradition with no luck.

Has anyone else heard of the tradition?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We read about it a few weeks ago when in Stuttgart. I will try to find the leaflet that explained the tradition. From memory it only happens at a particular time. Don't know how they would feel about the folk that bombed the place flat turning up for a freebie!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I had never heard of that before but did a little digging and its called 'Besenwirtschaften' which literally means 'broom economy', or 'swept ecomonies', my German isn't too bad but I can't explain how that all ties in, hopefully if Boff (Gerhard) sees this he will know more or might be worth a PM to him.

A few links to help...

http://www.stgt.com/stuttgart/besenwirtschaften_eng.htm

http://victortrac.com/node/59

Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would imagine you would turn up with a gift and wine (to pay for the hospitality)

would be nice though

Aldra


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well, I hear for the first time of this tradition.
maybe we north folks are too far away 

but I found a site on the web with some vulnerable input

http://www.besentermine.de/

regards
Jan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I have found the reference I read - it is in the 'Rough Guide to Germany"
"Besenwirtschaften" refers to temporary wine bars that appear in the front room of peoples houses to serve the seasons vintage with home cooking. They are listed in the Stuttgarter Weine (Euro 1.50).


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

maybe I can shed some light on this:

No, there is no tradition to invite strangers to private homes.

There is however a tradition in most of the German-speaking wine-growing areas which allows *wineyards* for a limited time to serve their own wine and some food to (paying!) guests on their premises, without having to fulfill the requirements for a fully-licenced restaurant.

Wineyards doing this indicate that they are open by hanging out - regionally different - a broom made of twigs,a pine twig, or a bunch of pine twigs over their door. They may only sell their own wine; and simple, local food with it. Depending on which legends you want to believe, this tradition is supposed to date back to Charlemagne, at least to Emperor Joseph II.

The term _"wirtschaft"_ in German not only stands for "economy", but can also mean "restaurant", especially in the south. Hence names like _"Besenwirtschaft"_ ("broom restaurant"). Other, regional names are _"Straußenwirtschaft"_ (_"Strauß" = bunch or bouquet like flower bouquet), "Strauße" (abbreviation from Straußenwirtschaft), "Buschenschank" (in Austria), and some more.

Knowing that, it should be clear that bringing a bottle of wine is the least appropriate thing to do! Cash is more welcome. :wink:

But if you come by a Besenwirtschaft on your travels, just pop in. It is usually a good opportunity to sample local wine, food and culture; and meet local people. A few glasses of wine also help dissolving the language barrier. :wink: And don't worry if travelling with children, they will always provide some non-alcoholic drinks as well. Just make sure that your van is properly parked up for the night to come, because it is quite likely that you have more wine than originally intended ...

Best Regards,
Gerhard_


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying that Gerhard, would love to visit one next time we're in Germany.

We've been in a few 'weinstube' on our travels and some also seem to be an extension of the owners house, almost like having a drink in their dining room, what is the difference between a weinstube and a besenwirtschaft?

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Not Germany but the island of Rum off the Hebrides..

We went up on a Liveaboard boat for a couple of weeks diving round the Islands.. We pulled into a tiny harbour on Rum and the skipper announced that we can go to the local pub, he got no arguments there.

We walked a mile or so and there was nothing but rock grass and sea that is until we came across a crofters cottage, he just walked straight in with us on tow behind him, in the cottage was a lovely old lady with red rosy cheeks she looked really healthy with the outdoor lifestyle of crofting..

She only talked in Gaelic so the skipper translated, it was like the days of American prohibition, she swung into action curtains were opened and a small bar appeared complete with optics full of every whisky you could imagine, draught beer on tap, amazing..
What a night we had along with her regulars two guys from a croft further away.

ray.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



peejay said:


> what is the difference between a weinstube and a besenwirtschaft?


A _Weinstube_ is an inn or tavern with a focus on (usually local) wine. But in contrast to a _Besenwirtschaft_ it is fully licenced and open all year round. It is not necessarily connected to a specific winery, and may serve all kinds of food and drinks, even beer :wink: .

A _Besenwirtschaft_ may only operate on the premises of a winery, may only serve _own wine_ from the winery's production, and it opens only temporarily, opening times are restricted by law to 4 months in a calendar year.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Boff said:


> There is however a tradition in most of the German-speaking wine-growing areas which allows *wineyards* for a limited time to serve their own wine and some food to (paying!) guests on their premises, without having to fulfill the requirements for a fully-licenced restaurant.
> 
> Wineyards doing this indicate that they are open by hanging out - regionally different - a broom made of twigs,a pine twig, or a bunch of pine twigs over their door. They may only sell their own wine; and simple, local food with it. Depending on which legends you want to believe, this tradition is supposed to date back to Charlemagne, at least to Emperor Joseph II.
> 
> ...


_

Gerhard

Thank you for your explanation. I think something must have been lost in the translation from the tour guide! We have stayed on Stellplatz on the Mosel who have provided food for a few months and look forward to doing the same around Stuttgart._


----------



## CaptCodpiece (Feb 23, 2012)

We are off to Germany in Sept. as well. Can't wait now!! \/


----------

